# 2.6.39 broke my kludged config (82855 GM PCI)

## tbrass

Thanks to the help of people on this board, I've had my laptop more or less functional for the past year. (THANK YOU!) My diagnostic output has always been questionable, but the machine worked, so I didn't think any more about it. Last night, I upgraded to sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r2 from .38. Now the old 'questionable responses' seem to have turned into significant problems. 

i915 & Opengl Only mesa-progs will run properly (glx gears is just fine and glxinfo correctly reports use of mesa/i915). When I try something like neverball:

```
 $ neverball

neverball: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.26/work/libdrm-2.4.26/intel/intel_bufmgr_gem.c:1361: do_bo_emit_reloc: Assertion `offset <= bo->size - 4' failed.

Aborted
```

Suspend The laptop screen doesn't turn on post-suspend, so I log on blind, su - to root and reboot. ~nothing~ odd shows in the log

ATAPI DVD RW won't burn dvds

Unfortunately, I recompiled mesa/libdrm/xorg-server/xf86-* drivers after the kernel upgrade, otherwise I would just drop back to 38. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Diagnostics:

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0037

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0037

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

   Kernel modules: intel-rng

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 02c6

   Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0m

01:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2741

   Kernel driver in use: ipw2200

   Kernel modules: ipw2200

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: e100

01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

01:0b.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

   Kernel modules: firewire-ohci

01:0b.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
```

As a side note, #lshw shows me to have 2 CPUs, 1 disabled (but has the l1 & l2 caches), #0 is correct. It also shows that neither copy of my host bus has been claimed.

```
# dmesg

...

last_pfn = 0x5ef50 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

...

PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

...

pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:02.1 BAR 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x07ffffff pref]

...

PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

...

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

...

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-831S  1.41 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

```

Full output -> http://pastebin.com/6acSFf92

When I made my kernel, the following things caught my eye:

```
CC      kernel/futex.o

kernel/futex.c: In function ‘fixup_pi_state_owner’:

kernel/futex.c:1549: warning: ‘curval’ may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/futex.c: In function ‘wake_futex_pi’:

kernel/futex.c:828: warning: ‘curval’ may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/futex.c: In function ‘futex_lock_pi_atomic’:

kernel/futex.c:678: warning: ‘curval’ may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/futex.c: In function ‘handle_futex_death’:

kernel/futex.c:2454: warning: ‘nval’ may be used uninitialized in this function

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

...

 CC      drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ringbuffer.o

drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ringbuffer.c:603: warning: ‘ring_get_irq’ defined but not used

drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_ringbuffer.c:620: warning: ‘ring_put_irq’ defined but not used

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

..

 CC [M]  drivers/misc/lkdtm.o

drivers/misc/lkdtm.c: In function ‘T.626’:

drivers/misc/lkdtm.c:272: warning: the frame size of 1028 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

At top level:

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

..

INSTALL include/xen (2 files)

..

 CHECK   include/drm (13 files)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/drm/drm_mode.h:85: found __[us]{8,16,32,64} type without #include <linux/types.h>

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/drm/i915_drm.h:120: found __[us]{8,16,32,64} type without #include <linux/types.h>

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/drm/mga_drm.h:260: found __[us]{8,16,32,64} type without #include <linux/types.h>

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/drm/radeon_drm.h:758: found __[us]{8,16,32,64} type without #include <linux/types.h>

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/drm/via_drm.h:117: found __[us]{8,16,32,64} type without #include <linux/types.h>

..

 CHECK   include/linux (364 files)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/linux/kernel.h:58: userspace cannot reference function or variable defined in the kernel

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/linux/quota.h:175: userspace cannot reference function or variable defined in the kernel

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/linux/sdla.h:116: userspace cannot reference function or variable defined in the kernel

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2/usr/include/linux/soundcard.h:1054: userspace cannot reference function or variable defined in the kernel

..

 HOSTCC  arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs

arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs.c: In function ‘emit_relocs’:

arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs.c:605: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

arch/x86/boot/compressed/relocs.c:612: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  RELOCS  arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.relocs

```

The intel ringbuffer warning may be unimportant (developers talking about depreciating the function), but I don't know about the other aspects.

My Kernel .config

Entirety: http://pastebin.com/BMfFvPL3

Suspected clauses:

```
# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda3"

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IPMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=m

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

 

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

 

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

 

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

 

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=1

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

 

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

 

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

My system: Toshiba R15 Satellite, Dothan Celeron M Processor, Intel 855GM Integrated Graphics w/ shared video ram, Wacom Pen-Tablet (convertible)

----------

## DirtyHairy

You should be save to revert back to .38 --- your mesa/libdrm/xorg-server/xf86-* update doesn't lock you to a kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## tbrass

So, I went back to: kernel-.38 xorg-server-1.10.2 xorg-drivers-1.11 xf86-video-intel-2.14 mesa-7.11_rc1-r1 

Suspend - still fails to return video, although log states: 

```
Jul 12 18:19:41 localhost kernel: [ 6798.770871] PM: Finishing wakeup.

Jul 12 18:19:41 localhost kernel: [ 6798.770872] Restarting tasks ... done.

Jul 12 18:19:41 localhost kernel: [ 6798.787084] video LNXVIDEO:00: Restoring backlight state
```

lspci shows a VGA controller and a display controller (the display controller has memory that is disabled)

```
00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0037

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at eff8 [size=8]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0037

   Flags: fast devsel

   Memory at 60000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128M]

   Memory at 6c000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1
```

And finally, lshw finds a phantom, disabled cpu (with my cache) as well as spare display & graphics controllers:

```
     *-cpu:0 DISABLED

          description: CPU [empty]

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 4

          slot: uFC-PGA Socket

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 12

             slot: CPU Internal

             size: 64KiB

             capacity: 64KiB

             clock: 1GHz (1.0ns)

             capabilities: internal write-back unified

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 13

             slot: CPU Internal

             size: 2MiB

             capacity: 2MiB

             clock: 1GHz (1.0ns)

             capabilities: internal write-back unified

 *-cpu:1

          product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 1

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 6.13.6

          size: 1700MHz

          capacity: 1700MHz

          width: 32 bits

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe bts est tm2 cpufreq

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=agpgart-intel

          resources: irq:0

        *-generic:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: System peripheral

             product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 0.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:00.1

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

        *-generic:1 UNCLAIMED

             description: System peripheral

             product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 0.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:00.3

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master

          configuration: latency=0

        *-display:0

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             resources: irq:10 memory:d8000000-dfffffff memory:d0000000-d007ffff ioport:eff8(size=8)

        *-display:1 UNCLAIMED

             description: Display controller

             product: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.1

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:60000000-67ffffff memory:6c000000-6c07ffff
```

Reverting my kernel and rebuilding those files against it should have brought me back to the formerly working (though kludgy) state. Now I just want to know what is going on and how I can fix it... What's wrong with my .config?

Thanks!

----------

